
Please I need feedbacks “On-demand Dog Wash” - jaybul
Would any of you dog-owners use this Dog wash service? 
For $69 we are doing Dog Bathing + nail clipping + tooth brushing in South Bay Area.<p>We come to pick up your dog, take it to our nearest station to shower and then bring it back to you. 
This is our website: www.sagg.pro<p>Any feedbacks and comments appreciated. 
Thank you!
======
wopTA
Very cool idea, and nice landing page.

My first thought was owners will be worried (irrationally or otherwise) about
the "dognapping" process.

Can't help but wonder if you wouldn't be more successful/profitable on-site
(van in the driveway, or bathe the dog in-home, a la maid services).

Unless you're using pet store stalls as "our nearest station", this would cut
out building rent, as well as two vehicle trips.

~~~
wopTA
Also, "selftwash" -> self-wash", "We got your back" -> "We've got your back"
on landing page.

~~~
jaybul
Thank you so much! will fix that :)

